# Need a little plant help



## quincy (May 26, 2009)

I'll be setting up a 75 gl. Azureus Viv. Azureus' are a bold species hanging out in the open often and enjoy being near water. 

I'm looking for plant species that will form a "low" canopy (that is closer to the floor of the viv. say no more than about 12" or so from the ground). I'd like it (them) to be a naturally relatively small spreading species that is managable in terms of growth as I want to maintain n open-floor layout with foilage spanning from left of the tank around the back and then around the right; forming a somewhat crecent moon and leaving open space at center.

This will promote visibility while at the same time the frogs will be able to retreat into the night/forest at will and will have access to the open area they are instinctively drawn to at will.


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

peperomia orba would be a nice plant. Gets about 4-6" tall, easy to trim, grows pretty quickly and looks pretty cool too. Leaves are big enough for them to hide under as well.

http://www.cloudjungle.com/CloudJungle/Piperaceae/Peperomia/Peperomia_orba.jpg


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

There are several species of Fittonia that might fit your needs. My favorite is Fittonia verschaffeltii argyroneura nana.


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah the fittonia will work well too. It tends to get pretty tall but is easily trimmed as well.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

onefstsnake said:


> Yeah the fittonia will work well too. It tends to get pretty tall but is easily trimmed as well.


Yes some can get tall but this species stays relatively low and spreads out.

Fittonia verschaffeltii argyroneura nana


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

I am not very sure what you mean by "canopy", but if you want stems coming up from the ground for the plants, certain pilea will work very well, just some of the common kinds they have at Home Depot or steins. If you mean canopy as in just a "roof", a few begonia foliosa mounted about 12" above the ground on the background will form a shelf of foliage as the stems branch out horizontally... I think it would look pretty cool.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

vivariman said:


> I am not very sure what you mean by "canopy", but if you want stems coming up from the ground for the plants, certain pilea will work very well, just some of the common kinds they have at Home Depot or steins. If you mean canopy as in just a "roof", a few begonia foliosa mounted about 12" above the ground on the background will form a shelf of foliage as the stems branch out horizontally... I think it would look pretty cool.


I think you are right on track here. Pilea cadierei will grow up and form a nice canopy while leaving space underneath. I really don't know why everyone does not grow B foliosa. It is easy to grow and does just as you said. You could tack the stem to the back wall and trim away and have a neat looking affect.


----------



## quincy (May 26, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

Sorry for the delayed reply. All of your suggestions are great and the foilages your recommended are beautiful. I was thinking of something however that is similar to the:

"Malayan Aqua Fern"
Never heard of it before but seems a perfect plant by description and appearance but seems to be one that grows under water only. Is this true? 

Link:
Malayan Aqua Fern, Selanginella wildenowii

or
"Rabbits Foot Fern"
Google Image Result for http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/f-ht.jpg

Know anything about these species or if not appropriate any species similar to them?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

quincy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Sorry for the delayed reply. All of your suggestions are great and the foilages your recommended are beautiful. I was thinking of something however that is similar to the:
> 
> ...


 Well. S wildenowii is not a good choice for a terrarium. I have 10' stems in the greenhouse. I also suspect what they sale is not correctly named.

A much better choice would be Selaginella umbrosa or martensii.

As for Ferns most any Davillia would work but they are not native to most areas where dart frogs occur. A better choice would be any Microgramma you can find.


----------



## quincy (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Harry,

How about Davallia canariensis? Is this easy to find; familiar with the species at all?


----------



## quincy (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Harry,

How about Davallia canariensis; are you familiar with the species; if so, what do you think? (anyone else is more than welcome to jump in by the way---)


----------

